# Pushy Goats



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, well when he was a baby it was cute. I'm sure ya'll have heard this a lot. Now its no longer cute to jump on me, chew me up, nip my legs, eat my shoe strings, etc. 

What do I do. My husband has been calling him Bar-B-Que, I just don't think I can eat him. He was my bottle baby and I love him to pieces. Can I still teach him some manners?

Thanks, Melissa  

P.S. Bar-B-Que was funny until I realized my husband was serious.


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 18, 2011)

I've heard a spray bottle (with water in it) works well.  You just spray them in the face when they misbehave; they don't like their faces to get wet.


----------



## warthog (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep I agree with the water bottle, looks like I might need it with one of mine.

Good Luck.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't take any you-know-what off of him anymore!  The spray bottle is great, but you have to do it like you mean it.  Don't be a softie.  I've even used the garden hose on more than one occasion.  They learn fast, but it takes time to UNlearn bad habits after they've been reinforced.  Get tough with the little fella, mama.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 18, 2011)

If you don't want him to be barb-q you will have to get tough and consistant.  Don't be knocking him off of you one minute and then be in the mood for him being cute the next minute. Goats don't learn that way. All four feet should be on the ground, you should beable to walk around and work by him with out being jumped on.  Do not play pushing games with his head, This can make them very aggresive. Don't feed him from your hands for a while until he learns to stay on the ground, put his food/treats in bowels.


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so glad you asked because our new ND male 8 wk old is so sweet but he seems to think he can play with us like he plays with his sister.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 19, 2011)

happydodgefarm6113 said:
			
		

> I am so glad you asked because our new ND male 8 wk old is so sweet but he seems to think he can play with us like he plays with his sister.


He wont stay sweet if you play head pushing games with him and let him jump on you, it will become miserable. teach him his manners now, so he is fun to be with when he gets older. Pet him on the neck and back and not on the head, don't let him jump on you and give him snacks/treats.  They can learn some basic word commands, like down and back. But they don't learn like a dog, they don't understand that when you say down and then they get down from you and get a treat that they are being rewarded for getting down.


----------



## TwoGoats (Apr 21, 2011)

Super-Soaker!

They run about 15 bucks at Walmart.   Spray them in the face and chase them away to make sure you mean business.   No way they should they have their hooves up on you or head butting.   I use the Super-Soaker for the dogs as well as lifting knees to keep dogs down.   Goats are smart and will behave as long as you are firm with rules.


----------

